# What kind of fish are these?



## GrAveTzT (Apr 19, 2009)

Someone that lives on the same street as me gave me some of their fish babies, but since they don't know english very well they didn't know how to tell me what kind they are. I asked if they were mollies or guppies and he knew that they for sure were not that. I'm kinda thinking they're platies?? Anyone know?

It was really hard to get a good clear pic of them, they are so incredibly tiny. I thought I was going to be able to put them with my other babies, but I think they would even be able to eat them, lol. So I made another net thingy for just them. I have 7 in total.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Tough to say at this point but I'm guessing it's a livebearer of either a swordtail or platy.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

this is one of my Platies when i first got the fry...









close.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

look like a live breeder maybe platy or molly


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

they could be a less known livebearer like a gambusia (mosquito fish)
but likely its a mix of either a platy or a sword or molly. 
who knows. let us know how they grow up.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks remarkably like a platy to me...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'd say platy if i was forced to guess.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

If it's not a platy or sword it could be a limia. Usually platies and swords have quite a bit of colour even at small sizes but that has been my experience and Im not sure if it is that way in every case. Limia stay that sort of colour though.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

oooh! well played. Limia is a good possibility.
It even could be one of the other small livebearing fish.
I already mentioned gambusia affinis.
maybe heterandria formosa, though I doubt this. most small young of these types are much darker.

Are you sure it is NOT a molly, platy, guppy, or sword?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well it doesn't have the colour that mine had when they were fry.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

whatever it is it won't take long to find out. I say start up a pool $5 gets you in you get one guess, the prize is half the pot. (I keep the other half  )


----------



## William F (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like a mosquito fish or a Molly to me, with that caudal fin (tail).


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

how big is the fry? looks like mollies to me.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a fat head minnow to me.


----------

